# Mobiles Internet / Notebook



## nordi (11. Februar 2006)

Hi, mein Vater hat mich gefragt, ob ich einen günstigen Anbieter kenne, mit dem per Notebookkarte online gehen kann. Ein Geschäftskollege von ihm hat eine von o2, die er in das Notebook steckt und sich per Software einwählt. Er zahlt ca 9 EUR im Monat und kan ca. 2 Std am Tag surfen. Welche anderen Anbieter gibt es noch? Kenne eigentlich nur Vodafone. Kennt ihr günstiges und gute Anbieter. Mein Vater braucht das nur zum Emails verschicken etc - also nix schnelles.

Lg

Marius


----------



## metalux (11. Februar 2006)

Hi Marius,

schau mal hier: Google my friend

Gruß Jens


----------

